# Bear Attack vs Hoyt Alphamax



## silentsteps (Jan 27, 2010)

like it says...Im going to get one of the two bows this friday. Just depends on which one feels the best...which one would you get?


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 27, 2010)

Never shot a Bear Attack but all the reviews say it is a shooter. I have shot the AM and I can't see anything shooting better than it. I have a Katera and really like it.


----------



## BBDJR (Jan 27, 2010)

let us know what you think about the bear attack.  ive been wanting to shoot one but havent done it yet. have heard great things and its a shap looking bow.  every bear bow i have shot has been a sweet shooting thing.  not the fastest but after 270' FPS im not worried about it...


----------



## Mossy (Jan 27, 2010)

get serious....get hoyt


----------



## wack em (Jan 27, 2010)

Bear Attack! 

If you are gonna buy the one that feels the best then the Bear Attack is what you will soon own!


----------



## Lane_H (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been wanting to try the attack out but can't find one close enough. It has some real good numbers.


----------



## jonboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Alphamax! No questions asked......


----------



## tony32 (Jan 27, 2010)

ALPHAMAX dont know how you could want anything else


----------



## Lane_H (Jan 27, 2010)

jonboy said:


> Alphamax! No questions asked......



Alphamax? Is that the one that looks like 2 wishbones put together


----------



## jonboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lane_H said:


> Alphamax? Is that the one that looks like 2 wishbones put together



No, that would be the bowtech you use to have.....


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 27, 2010)

You already gave the right answer in your first post....The one that feels best to you.


----------



## tony32 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lane_H said:


> Alphamax? Is that the one that looks like 2 wishbones put together



yup makes you wish you had one


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 27, 2010)

love my alphamax 32


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Jan 28, 2010)

I have shot both, Keep in mind i shoot a Bear so my vote may be partial to the Bear, and that attack is sweet, but different strokes for different folks. What feels right in my hand may feel wrong in someone elses, Either way cant wait to see some pics of your new rig go shoot em both and let us know if your going to Get serious , or  Attack with a Bear where you going to get em? Army Navy in stockbridge has Attacks in stock or im sure Tony could point ya in the right Direction of you decide on a HOYT


----------



## RON WAITS (Jan 28, 2010)

Just bought a Bear Attack the IBO is off at: 

70lbs 30" draw 350 gr arrow it was 322 fps.

60lbs 30" 305 grain arrow it was at 314 fps.

I was expecting more out of this bow, it is smooth and quite.


----------



## silentsteps (Jan 29, 2010)

NICK_BOWHUNTER said:


> I have shot both, Keep in mind i shoot a Bear so my vote may be partial to the Bear, and that attack is sweet, but different strokes for different folks. What feels right in my hand may feel wrong in someone elses, Either way cant wait to see some pics of your new rig go shoot em both and let us know if your going to Get serious , or  Attack with a Bear where you going to get em? Army Navy in stockbridge has Attacks in stock or im sure Tony could point ya in the right Direction of you decide on a HOYT


I'll let everyone know in a few hours which one I get....I'm going to Bowhunter supply in carrollton, they are great  people so...To Be Continued.........


----------



## silentsteps (Jan 29, 2010)

well I went in today with all intentions of getting the Bear Attack...but as soon as I put my hands on the Hoyt Maxxis 31...lets just say I fell in love with it...they set it up for me..26.5 -70lbs and I shot it , MAN what a great bow, no shock or vibration, just sweetness...70lb+26.5=303fps WOW.. they set me, my brother, and another feller named Scott up with a new maxxis 31 for a great price.I'll post pics when I can


----------



## wbeaub (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds like a good choice....
good day for ya'll and a great day for the dealer!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 29, 2010)

Good you did young padawan. The best bow in the world, you are now shooting.


----------



## THETRUTH (Jan 29, 2010)

heres what i got today!!!!


----------



## silentsteps (Jan 29, 2010)

THETRUTH said:


> heres what i got today!!!!
> View attachment 460129
> 
> View attachment 460130


me too!!!


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER (Jan 31, 2010)

oYeah Nice lookin rig!


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Feb 2, 2010)

bear attack is great my uncle bought one to replace his hoyt vectrex and he has never shot anything but hoyt for 20 some odd years and he sad that it was the best  bow he's ever shot. i shot it once it is very smooth and a lot of  power and speed. It is sweet shooting.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 2, 2010)

great choice


----------



## doublelungdriller (Feb 2, 2010)

THETRUTH said:


> heres what i got today!!!!
> View attachment 460129
> 
> View attachment 460130



nice


----------



## 2500HD2005 (Feb 2, 2010)

can't go wrong with the Hoyt i've got the alpha-max 32 love it!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 16, 2010)

Very good choice! I don't want to shoot a Maxxis. I like my AlphaMax too much and know that if I shoot the Maxxis I will end up in even more debt than I already am in....


----------



## preacherman (Feb 16, 2010)

You won't regret your purchase.


----------



## death-from-above (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet rig my friend !!!  I have one on the way...I can hardly wait won't be long now though  Keep us posted on how you like it...


----------



## THETRUTH (Feb 17, 2010)

its smooth and shoots so fast i cant get it set up


----------



## trykon7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great choice!!!!!  I have an AM 32 and 35.... Love them both....


----------

